# DIAL/301117 und was nun?



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

hallo,
ich habe einen isdn-dsl anschluss und zonealarm neu installiert. beim überprüfen der festplatte fand er DIAL/301117. was muss ich tun um das ding loszuwerden und was kann es anrichten? einfach mit zonealarm löschen lassen?
bin laie auf dem gebiet


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...fand er DIAL/301117... was muss ich tun um das ding loszuwerden und was kann es anrichten?


zonealarm warnt vor dial/301117? Klingt eher nach antivir, dem *Viren*scanner. 
In einem Forum wunderte sich jemand über diese Meldung 
h**p://forum.meineweb*****.net/index.php?act=ST&f=20&t=5989&


> Da hab ich unter tools (rechts auf der Startseite von *** unter service) geguckt und wollte was dowloaden. Da muß man anklicken, daß man dem Betreiber vertraut und so weiter. Plötzlich eine Virenwarnung mit folgendem Inhalt: AV GUARD Die Datei"C:\WIDOWS\DOWNLOAD PROGRAM FILES\SET 7252. TMP" ist der Dialer "DIAL/301117"!


 in dem Forum bekam er keine Antwort 
Der Inhaber der Seite, auf der das Forum liegt, ist nämlich D*O*, Dresden, der Inhaber des "webmaster-Programms" downl*ag und der rechnet mit einem so genannten "Stardialer" ab. Von irgend einem der paar Tausend Webmaster, die das auch tun, hast Du dieses Programm bekommen.

Vorgehensweise: Hast Du vielleicht mal wo "OK" eingegeben? Damit hast Du Dir dieses (oder ein ähnliches) "Dialerprogramm" "willentlich" "eingefangen". Das wolltest Du nicht? Dann weg damit!
Aber lösche es mal nicht, benenne es nur um (Antivirenprogramm bietet das an: "betroffene Datei umbenennen", falls es übergaupt noch da ist)
Man weiß ja nie.

siehe
http://www.dialerschutz.de/finden-und-loeschen.php

Prinzipiell: Es handelt sich um ein Micropaymentsystem, mit dem man kleinere Beträge (bis ca. 900 Euro  ) über die Telefonrechnung abrechnen kann. Und zwar wenn man will - und manchmal auch, wenn man nicht will 

Doppelposting?
[Link entfernt -Dino/mod]
_@Aka-Aka
Genau dieses DP habe ich gelöscht und daher diesen danach ins Leere laufenden Link ebenfalls. Zitat des DP siehe unten! Dino_


----------



## Dino (1 Februar 2005)

Ich füge hier mal dieses 2. Posting des Gastes an, da es nicht ganz inhaltsgleich ist. Den anderen Thread habe ich gelöscht.





> hallo,
> 
> ich bin laie und habe auf meinem pc die datei DIAL/301117 von zone alarm finden lassen bzw. sie wurde gefunden. ich habe sie von zone alarm löschen lassen.
> 
> ...


Und hier nun meine Antwort, die ich im gelöschten Thread bereits gepostet habe:
Ich denke mal, dass Du nicht zonealarm meinst, sondern Antivir! ZA ist so etwas wie eine Firewall und eigentlich nicht zum Erkennen und Löschen irgendwelcher Schädlinge da. Vielmehr verhindert es Angriffe aus dem Internet auf Deinen Rechner bzw. unerwünschte Redseligkeit irgendeiner Software in Deinem System durch entsprechende Warnungen.

AntiVir dagegegen ist ein Virenscanner, der u.a. auch in der Lage ist, "kostenverursachende Programme" zu finden und zu eliminieren.

Solltest Du DSL pur haben, war die Entscheidung, den DIAL/Dingsbums zu löschen schon ok. Dieser Dingsbums kann in dem Falle keine Einwahlen produzieren. DSL pur heißt, dass da nicht noch irgendwo ein verträumtes Analog- oder ISDN-Modem im/am Rechner und mit der Telefondose verbunden ist.
Achtung: Es gibt TK-Anlagen mit integriertem DSL-Modem und *zusätzlichem* ISDN-Modem (Notfall-Feature im Falle eines DSL-Ausfalls). Diese sind in der Regel per USB mit dem Rechner verbunden. Eine solche Anlage kann möglicherweise einem Dialer den Weg bahnen.


----------

